# Keine Versandkosten + AD+ ab 30€ Bestellwert kostenlos!



## David von Angling Direct (9. März 2022)

Unglaublich! Angling Direct ist ab sofort für euch in Venlo vertreten, mit kurzen Lieferzeiten, einem breiten Serviceprogramm und zur Feier des Tages *KEINEN Versandkosten!*
On top legen wir für alle Kunden, die für mindesten 30€ im Shop bestellen *1 Jahr AD+ komplett kostenlos* on top! Was AD+ ist? Eine einjährige Mitgliedschaft, ohne Zusatzkosten, mit der du deine Bestellung immer per Priority Shipping erhältst. Kurzum: Bestellung abschicken und diese wird direkt an dich versendet - ohne Verzögerung!
Hier geht's zum Shop: https://www.anglingdirect.de/


----------

